# *The (new) Leopard Gecko Thread*



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi there,

I made a thread yeasterday, but people posted too many pictures, 
and it got moved to the picture section.

please do not post your pictures, Thats for this thread>>>> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-pictures/233214-leopard-gecko-thread.html<<<<


Ask and share any info you want.

Have fun: victory:


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey, what do you think the best substrate for adults is??


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

that question is most probably going to start a heated debate in which this thread will get locked lol


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

i like lino for all adults and babys.x


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

I use childrens playsand and have never eer had a problem with impaction before it gets said 

The onnly reps of mine that arent kept on sand are the snakes and any hatchling leos/beardies I have at the time


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

I have lino on my settled ones, and the ones in quarantine are on kitchen roll x


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

alot of people go crazy when it come to talking about sand lol. Adults are alright on sand. i keep my babies on kitchen roll: victory:


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

gecko101 said:


> alot of people go crazy when it come to talking about sand lol. Adults are alright on sand. i keep my babies on kitchen roll: victory:


Some do get impacted, but that's not saying all will. x

I like lino and so do they, they lay "splat" over the heatmat, looks like they've been stepped on


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> that question is most probably going to start a heated debate in which this thread will get locked lol


how can it get locked? what makes the moderators lock it lol


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

how much is an adult blazing blizzard on average. Are they really dear?? Ive seem some really expensive ones. i want one for 2010 breeding!


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

gecko101 said:


> how can it get locked? what makes the moderators lock it lol


 
when other people start argueing and getting personal ,i use newspaper for my babys


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

my mum just got an adult male bb for £90 soooooo jealous i thinki i might have to borrow him one day haha


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

lol i really want a bb, think in a few months ill get one of byg


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

i have 2 leos from there 1 bb and my mum just oredered three! i love how pink mine is theres a blizzard that i might get thats just as pink as a bb


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Our adult proven breeder blazing blizzard with two snake eyes was £95


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

love the snake eyes! mine was supposed to have 2 but only has one wish it was genetic lol


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Yea her eyes are amazing one is 50% snake eye and the other one is about 45% looks really cool.


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

got pics?


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

i might buy a murphy patternless from there. 

some reallly georgus ones


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Yea 

Left eye



















Right eye



















Both eyes


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

yup the one i showed you yesterday was from byg


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

thats well nice lol i want herr(or him lol)


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

gecko101 said:


> thats well nice lol i want herr(or him lol)


:lol2: its a she her name is Willow, lots of people want her:flrt:


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

its a her was considering rehoming her in the future as i dont have a male for her....


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Whats the bedt size viv for 4 baby leos??


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

gecko101 said:


> Whats the bedt size viv for 4 baby leos??


Depends how many x


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

depends what size and theres so many varying opinions on here, personally i like to keep babies in a smaller area so they feel secure.


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

GothGirl said:


> Depends how many x


 
he did say 4 :S


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

4 leos, 4 month old, your personal opinion?? they are really chilled out leos.


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

I had 3 in a 3 foot viv with several hides on hot and cold side and also few moist hides. I still had problems with them biting each other so they all live alone now.


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

ive seen a 3ft viv for sale(im avin it) which includes everthing, £50 ...what a bargin


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

how much does your gecko weigh?
mine,
1,13g
2,14g
3,21g


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Coool!! A leo thread!!! Hey peeps, have you got any advice to help me persuade my mum to let me get a leo? I really love animals and would pay the monthly bills and look after as well as it should be. So any advice on how i can persuade her? Thanks


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

make sure that she knows you have researched everything and that you have the money to buy its set up and food then she might know you are serious...


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok, thanks for that! I might write out a like caresheet for her to see, but I actually think she would let me have one but it's just the mealworms.


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Do you have any friends that have any leos? If so show them to her and ask the people to say how good they are.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

No, none of my friends have reptiles, but I could take her to reptile crazy in norwich and show her! I might do that, also it would be good for me to as i haven't see one in real life!


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Just thought i'd bump this thread!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

cheers tommy, ask some more questions people! : victory:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

That's ok matey! Also as you know i really want a leo and if i do get one i'm gonna get a 'Hi Yellow' should i get a baby or an adult? Also if i get an adult what size should the viv be? I know this but wanna know what your sizes are!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

It dosent really matter what age leo you get, if you get an adult, put him/her in a 24' x 18' x 18'. (for one adult)

Heres a picci of my 24' x 18' x 18'.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Is that all? Cool! I thought you needed about 30 x 18 x 18!! lol I'll tell my mum that!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

That will be ok for one adult, but if you get one that size, after a month or to(when your mum likes it) you can say 'it needs a bigger viv, its growing'. Coz she wont say no.(ive tried it)


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

What then get one more?


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Also I have 40(L) x 20(W) x As high as it needs to be! Space (All measurements in inches.)


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

up to you, just saying, it will like more space but yeah get another. THEN BREEEED THEM! lol


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

lol!!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

What Are You Breeding This Year!?


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Well if i was allowed probs sunglows!!! You?!!?


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

some thing with my blizzard, blazing blizzard. with murphy patternless females and high yellows.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Cooool!! Hey do you know of any reptile shows around norwich?


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

i dont live near norwich, gon on www.msn.co.uk and type in 'reptile shops norwich'

hope that helps.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

aww thanks mate! will try it!


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

leopard geckos do not need a high enclosure


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yer cause there ground creatures arent they?


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

i think he meant he could stack same size vivs on top of one another, if i knew i could have bottom to top vivs in a certain space i would, but i've got the eeves of the house coming in to my room so makes an awkward shaped room lol.

what are going to be the new 'diablo blanco's of 09?


----------



## filardimarg2 (Nov 6, 2008)

I have 3 young Leo's, 1's weight is 33g, 1's weight is 20g & the other's weight is 12g. I got them on 2nd December & they have all gained weight.
Marg.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Sorry anothe question!! Do your leo's actually come out at daytime? And how often do you hadle them? Thanks!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

1 of my geckos somethimes come out during the day but usually stays hidden. 
I handle my geckos everyday(check them in the mornin and get them out for a bit at night, sit on a my shoulders).


That reminds me. Its thier cleaning out day today lol


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

lol maybe leo's are not for me? Aprrox what time do they come out?


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

there isnt a set time really, but you can get them out whenever


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok, maybe i shall get one!! lol thanks


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

whta do tour parents think about leos?


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Well they say no well my dad doesn't really care, i'll ask my mum why she wont let me, she normally just says no, but i'll demand an answer!! lol


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

thats what i did, you need some really good reasons.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

You got any good reasons mate?


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

1,Ill look after them really well.
2,I know how to look after them.
3,They are fairly cheap and easy to keep.

Nake sure you have a good comeback if she gives a reason.
like (one that my mum used)"i dont want crickets everywhere" They are in boxes.

little things like that lol

(try doing extra help around the house)


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

gecko101 said:


> 1,Ill look after them really well.
> 2,I know how to look after them.
> 3,They are fairly cheap and easy to keep.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that mate!:no1: And yer I though of helping round the house:2thumb: Thanks once again and if you have any more idea just tell me please!! thanks:no1::no1:


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

anybody else got any ideas to help tommy persuade his mum let him have a leo!!


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yer anyone?!!!?


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Don't think anyone else read's this thread except us!! lol!


----------



## Jude (Jul 14, 2007)

Nope... I'm reading it right now  Just trying to help think of a reason for you! This might help cos I'm a bit strict and still let my kids have reps! (Well two haven't cos they aren't in a position to keep any at the mo)

I'm a parent with my own reps - but one of my daughters has left home and has reps and one of my other daughters and son have their own reps and both of them live at home with me. I personally think it's cool for them - I had to be sure they would look after them really well and be totally on top of what their reptiles need and be sure to provide it tho - of course I oversee what they're doing and can help or advise where they need me to to ensure the animal is safe, well and happy. I also insisted on them doing their own research and being able to tell me at length what the natural habitat would be, natural prey items, temperatures etc and then checked they know how to keep/feed them etc (and even know how to pronounce the latin name of their pet!). I have to say I really do check up tho and if I feel anything is slipping or the interest is dying down I ask loads more questions and insist on a bit of updated research etc. 

I believe it helps kids become more responsible and it's good for youngsters to have something of their own to care for and be committed to. Of course I'm a little biased as I have my own strong interest in and love for reptiles so it's a little different for your parents but I'm sure if you are committed to this and go about it the right way they might at least consider it rather than just saying no.

Sorry for this really long post - just hope it helps a little!


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Aww thanks for that! Thats very helpful! I've told my mum i'm willing to pay the eletricity and food cost and the setup, gecko etc. I already have a tortoise and look after it as much as I can. Thanks


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Anyone got any advice for mee please!!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

does anybody know how much blazing blizzards change in colour when they grow up?


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Not sure mate!


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Just thought i'd bump this thread!


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

gecko101 are you getting that blizzard delivered from BYG or collecting? Just wondering how much courier is.


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

getting it courrierd for £25


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey just thought i'd bump this thread!! lol Anyone else got any advice for me? Thankss!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

do you think a leo can be kept in a bearded dragon tank??


What are the reasons?


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

What you mean by a 'Bearded Dragon Tank'?


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

i hope you dont mean in a tank with a bearded dragon?


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

i mean on top of lol. Is it too much weight


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

shouldnt be depends on the size of the dif vivs tho. You can always put a strong stick in the middle to support the ones on top.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i've got one of my leos vivs on top of my beardies and the other on top of my chuckwallas but i'm having a new leo stack on friday plus a couple of new baby leo's.


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

okay thanks guys


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Just thought i'd bump this thread!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

do leos achtually drink out of their water bowls??Ive never seen mine do it


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Well they must do!! lol cause there's nowhere else you can get water! Maybe he does it when your not their! I've only seen my tortoise drink 2-3 times and ive had him about 2 months!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

gecko101 said:


> do leos achtually drink out of their water bowls??Ive never seen mine do it


yes they do..


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

they get alot of moisture/water out of their crickets.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

gecko101 said:


> they get alot of moisture/water out of their crickets.


i guess.. but mine rent fet them... but anyway, they do drink from bowls, yes.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

gecko101 said:


> they get alot of moisture/water out of their crickets.


Oh so do you feed your gecko crickets?


----------



## FluffySheep (Aug 25, 2008)

I've only seen mine drink out of the bowl twice since I've had him (October). He does have a tendancy of walking through his water bowl, and then through the calcium dish, leaving little calcium footprints everywhere lol.


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> Oh so do you feed your gecko crickets?


Yeah, i feed mine purley on calcium coated crickets and locust. no mealworms for me.

and a couple of wax worms a week each if they behave lol


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

gecko101 said:


> Yeah, i feed mine purley on calcium coated crickets and locust. no mealworms for me.
> 
> and a couple of wax worms a week each if they behave lol


oh right!! okii!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

whats the difference between between 'african fat tailed geckos' and 'leopard geckos'?


----------



## Gexter (Nov 11, 2008)

gecko101 said:


> whats the difference between between 'african fat tailed geckos' and 'leopard geckos'?


African fat tails require higher humidity levels than leopard geckos and should be housed on a more forest/jungle substrate that is beter at retaining those humidities.


----------



## Gexter (Nov 11, 2008)

Tommy123 tell your mum they dont bite or smell bad! that was a deciding factor with my parents :smile:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Gexter said:


> Tommy123 tell your mum they dont bite or smell bad! that was a deciding factor with my parents :smile:


Ok thanks for that mate!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

what do you personally think about taking you leo out in the park in summer??

I think its ok because mine are really good at sitting on my shoulder


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Well aslong as there really tame I don't see why not!! lol


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

i no yeah, me and my friend took his snake out, we made a tenner by people wanting pics haha


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

gecko101 said:


> what do you personally think about taking you leo out in the park in summer??
> 
> I think its ok because mine are really good at sitting on my shoulder





Tommy123 said:


> Well aslong as there really tame I don't see why not!! lol


 considering several points ~ how fast leo's will move when they want to or are startled and the fact that they will jump ..... nice tasty snacks for local predators ~ cats, dogs and anything else that'll eat them........ so how are you going to ensure their safety? 
and no I wouldn't take mine to the park


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

just wanted your opinion, im not sure if i would??

what about bearded dragon


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

i had my leo on sani chips and my fat tail has so far always been on kitchen roll .. i then moved the leo onto lino and the fat tail will be on lino once i get him in his new viv this weekend .. i think its best to use non loose substrate but some leos i guess like to move it and make it more there own space like mine did before i changed it


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

lil05 said:


> i had my leo on sani chips and my fat tail has so far always been on kitchen roll .. i then moved the leo onto lino and the fat tail will be on lino once i get him in his new viv this weekend .. i think its best to use non loose substrate but some leos i guess like to move it and make it more there own space like mine did before i changed it


whats that got to do with takin leos out lol


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

gecko101 said:


> whats that got to do with takin leos out lol


 im really confused cause just read what you were talking about and dont know where i got that from lol .. but i wont take them to the park maybe in the garden when its hot


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

gecko101 said:


> Hey, what do you think the best substrate for adults is??


ha i found where i got it from


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Actually thinking about it i wouldn't!! Bit of a risk as dogs and cats etc. but as someone stated you could possibly take it out in the garden.


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

thought id post this, i give them loads of space and 5 hides yet i find this!


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Awww well cute!!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

quadrapop said:


> thought id post this, i give them loads of space and 5 hides yet i find this!


lol best of buddies


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

I keep hearing/reading the word tremper.

what does it achually mean, is it a morph?????


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yer i'm pretty sure!!! lol


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

lol im not too good on morphs yet lol


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

same!! lol


----------



## skinz89 (Jan 4, 2009)

i have just got a juvenile leopard gecko and i use fine sand and i have a tile in the cold end so its half sand and half tile. will this be ok ?? he seems happy enough


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

What type of sand is it?


----------



## skinz89 (Jan 4, 2009)

its really fine sand


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

In my opinion I would change it to newspaper or moer tiles.


----------



## skinz89 (Jan 4, 2009)

ok mate will change it soon thanks


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

thats ok mate! Got any pics?


----------



## skinz89 (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

hey guys heres some of mine i just put up my photobucket account its easyer as i have a few, also theres a few other reptile and fluffys that i have.

enjoy.xxx

kizzy21_uk - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Jude (Jul 14, 2007)

gecko101 said:


> I keep hearing/reading the word tremper.
> 
> what does it achually mean, is it a morph?????


'Tremper' is a name you will hear a lot - Ron 'Tremper' is one of the best known breeders of leopard geckos you will find! Therefore you will find leos known as Tremper albino etc.

Take a look at his site... www.leopardgecko.com


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

skinz89 said:


>


Sweeeeet!!!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

what are your leos called?


----------



## skinz89 (Jan 4, 2009)

i only have one this is my first reptile called eddy lol but i am looking to get a collection pretty soon.


----------



## FluffySheep (Aug 25, 2008)

gecko101 said:


> what are your leos called?


Mine's called Peanut :2thumb:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

Mine are called:
Gekks,Lola,Grace,Eddie,Sunny,Billy,Art,Zig,Ivy,Noel,Seth and i have a tangerine tremper ablino wiv no name Female

















Ne suggestions????????


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

kizzy21_uk said:


> Mine are called:
> Gekks,Lola,Grace,Eddie,Sunny,Billy,Art,Zig,Ivy,Noel,Seth and i have a tangerine tremper ablino wiv no name Female
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wow shes really nice. Dont no any good names though.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

kizzy21_uk said:


> Mine are called:
> Gekks,Lola,Grace,Eddie,Sunny,Billy,Art,Zig,Ivy,Noel,Seth and i have a tangerine tremper ablino wiv no name Female
> 
> 
> ...


Awsome leo!! I always suggest this name as it's my favourite.....Tommy!!! lol


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

tommy the female leo lol


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

gecko101 said:


> tommy the female leo lol


Oh yer didnt see that! lol


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

maybe tammy, or tabby


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

I like tammy!! lol


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

ummmmm am now considering tammy but i like tinsel only coz i got her for xmas.heheheh


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Good idea!! Tinsel is a good name!


----------



## Jen Jen (Feb 24, 2008)

I thought i would show you pics of my 7 Leos:flrt:
Heres Norma









Heres Jean









Heres Louie









Heres Lilly and Daisy









Heres Bell









Heres Rolo


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Stunning leos! I adore louie! What moreph is he?


----------



## Jen Jen (Feb 24, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> Stunning leos! I adore louie! What moreph is he?


Thank youLouie is a Blizzard:flrt: but he is more darker pink now


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Can i have him?!!? lol you lucky thing!If i do get a leo, i'll hopefully get a blizzard!!


----------



## Jen Jen (Feb 24, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> Can i have him?!!? lol you lucky thing!If i do get a leo, i'll hopefully get a blizzard!!


:lol2:!! he looks cute but he used to be soooooooo moody!! lol!! but now he is so happy with Norma and Jean you cant have him his mine:lol2:: victory:i think you should get a Blizzard but most of them are moody


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

oh! lol suppose they get use to you dont they?


----------



## Jen Jen (Feb 24, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> oh! lol suppose they get use to you dont they?


Yer they are fine after a little while Louie is so much happier he is very friendly too Blizzards are my fav Morph:flrt:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Mine was 'Hi Yellows' But after seeing many blizzards im very fond of them!!


----------



## Jen Jen (Feb 24, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> Mine was 'Hi Yellows' But after seeing many blizzards im very fond of them!!


My Jean is a High Yellow:flrt:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Just out of intrest do you breed them?


----------



## Jen Jen (Feb 24, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> Just out of intrest do you breed them?


 
Yer i am breeding Norma, Jean and Louie for the first timeand i think Norma has eggs!!:flrt:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Aww good luck!! And keep us updated!!


----------



## Jen Jen (Feb 24, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> Aww good luck!! And keep us updated!!


Thank you huni will keep you updated!!


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Jen Jen said:


> Thank you huni will keep you updated!!


Cool, thanks!


----------



## Jen Jen (Feb 24, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> Cool, thanks!


 
No probs


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Bit off topic but what other pets do you have if you dont mind m asking?


----------



## Jen Jen (Feb 24, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> Bit off topic but what other pets do you have if you dont mind m asking?


I dont mind used to have 2 cats but now got 1 cos my cat gor put to sleep a year agoso i thought i wanted to get another pet (not to replace him) and thats when i brought Norma but as you can see i didnt stop buying the Leos:blush::lol2:
What other pets do you have?


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Well I have my adorable hermann tortoise, and 2 pigs and 2 ducks and we breed chickens!! And im hoping to get a leo or a beardie!! And I love them all to bits!


----------



## Jen Jen (Feb 24, 2008)

I want a duck!! where i live theres loads of ducks hehe i think you should get a Leo: victory:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yer, I'm thinking of getting s beardie then I bet my mum would adore it and she would let me get a leo if not i'll just get a leo!! lol


----------



## Jen Jen (Feb 24, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> Yer, I'm thinking of getting s beardie then I bet my mum would adore it and she would let me get a leo if not i'll just get a leo!! lol


 
:lol2:sounds like a good plan!! hehe


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Jen Jen said:


> :lol2:sounds like a good plan!! hehe


yep!! lol


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Just thoiught I'd check. Right - I have a spare bookcase in my bedroom it measures 32(H) x 28(W) x 12(D) (This is in inches) And was thinking of converting it into to a mini stack for leos. It would have 2 vivs and a spare bit at the bottom. Sound good? Thanks


----------



## CocoaCorn (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi,

I want just a normal leopard gecko.. Looking into them then going to buy one in about 4 weeks roughly.. Few questions..

Would 1 Gecko be ok on his own ? Or shall i just buy 2

Size viv i'd need for 1 or 2 fully grown L.geckos?

thankyou, im sure i'll ask more


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

CocoaCorn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want just a normal leopard gecko.. Looking into them then going to buy one in about 4 weeks roughly.. Few questions..
> 
> ...


1 gecko should be fine alone. And how much space do you have? Thanks:2thumb:


----------



## CocoaCorn (Jan 9, 2009)

Looking to build a 2ft viv x (Watevers needed) So space of viv is not a problem..


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok, a 2ftx1ftx1ft would be ok for one maybe 2 but you would need more hides. If there anything else just ask!!


----------



## CocoaCorn (Jan 9, 2009)

So basically plenty of hides! A hot & cool side? I can search up the temps etc.. & they eat live crickets!! Will they eat any veg?

If say i bought 2 unsexed, is there a possibiltie 2 of the same sex would fight when they mature? Or would male & female constantly breed and then end up with a exhausted female?


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

CocoaCorn said:


> Looking to build a 2ft viv x (Watevers needed) So space of viv is not a problem..


If its 2ft, you will need it at least 18" deep for 2 adult leos.

Try and get a 3ft viv, much better in my opinion:2thumb:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

CocoaCorn said:


> So basically plenty of hides! A hot & cool side? I can search up the temps etc.. & they eat live crickets!! Will they eat any veg?
> 
> If say i bought 2 unsexed, is there a possibiltie 2 of the same sex would fight when they mature? Or would male & female constantly breed and then end up with a exhausted female?


Yep you need a hot and cool end. If it was me i'd feed a staple of mealworms as theyre alot cheaper!! And i'm not sure in the veg. And if you bought 2 unsexed you may end up with 2 males and they will fight to death sometimes. Not sure about a female and male but i would of thought it would stress the female, and 2 females dont normally fight but can do so I would be prepared! Hope this help.:2thumb:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> Just thoiught I'd check. Right - I have a spare bookcase in my bedroom it measures 32(H) x 28(W) x 12(D) (This is in inches) And was thinking of converting it into to a mini stack for leos. It would have 2 vivs and a spare bit at the bottom. Sound good? Thanks


Yes - No?!!?


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> Yes - No?!!?


 
i think that would be good for baby leo boxes if you converted it.

what exactly do you want to do with it,what are you planning on getting, how many??


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

CocoaCorn said:


> So basically plenty of hides! A hot & cool side? I can search up the temps etc.. & they eat live crickets!! Will they eat any veg?


along with hoppers and mealies but not veg (but the livefood does  )



> If say i bought 2 unsexed, is there a possibiltie 2 of the same sex would fight when they mature? Or would male & female constantly breed and then end up with a exhausted female?


if they turn out both males then yes they will fight (and males mature earlier then females) If a male and female then there's a high chance that the male will pester and stress out the female before she is old enough and big enough to breed safely and yes there is a danger even with older ones that the female may end up over-bred and over-stressed ~ even two females together are no garentee that they won't fight or one won't bully the other


----------



## CocoaCorn (Jan 9, 2009)

Think i will go with a single Gecko think it would be easier, for a first time owner! 

Thankyou for you help... Putting all this in my notebook ready for when i go on the look out for one & when i started & finished the viv.. Got about 4 weeks yet thou


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

I was thinking of putting to shelves in with 1ft of hight space maybe bit more then putting the glass runners on etc. And have a mini stack of 2 vivs measuring 28"wide x 12" maybe bit more height x 12" deep. And have a spare bit at the bottom or top for mealworms etc. And I'm not sure how many. Hope this is better explained.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

CocoaCorn said:


> Thankyou for you help... Putting all this in my notebook ready for when i go on the look out for one & when i started & finished the viv.. Got about 4 weeks yet thou


 would recommend checking out some good caresheets too : victory:


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

CocoaCorn said:


> Think i will go with a single Gecko think it would be easier, for a first time owner!
> 
> Thankyou for you help... Putting all this in my notebook ready for when i go on the look out for one & when i started & finished the viv.. Got about 4 weeks yet thou


 
i started out with 2 baby gecko (bred for female), now ive bought another baby blizzard(male) and i am putting him in with the girls.

when he reaches maturity, i will put him alnoe in a different viv for a few months, then re-introduce for breeding


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> I was thinking of putting to shelves in with 1ft of hight space maybe bit more then putting the glass runners on etc. And have a mini stack of 2 vivs measuring 28"wide x 12" maybe bit more height x 12" deep. And have a spare bit at the bottom or top for mealworms etc. And I'm not sure how many. Hope this is better explained.


 
Well if you have about 2ft long, 1ft high, 12" deep, that will be fine for the vivs (with heat mats, bulbs will be to low down, therefor might overheat).

And the space at the bottom for mealworms, you onlt need a small space because they come in quite small boxes.


hope this helps


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

gecko101 said:


> Well if you have about 2ft long, 1ft high, 12" deep, that will be fine for the vivs (with heat mats, bulbs will be to low down, therefor might overheat).
> 
> And the space at the bottom for mealworms, you onlt need a small space because they come in quite small boxes.
> 
> ...


Bulbs? There wouldn't be any bulbs.


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

In my viv I have a red bulb, which does heat the viv a lil bit, so you will use heat mats then


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh yea, im not gonna use bulbs, also how would I heat the viv well i know how to witha heatmat but where do i put it? Thanks.


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> Oh yea, im not gonna use bulbs, also how would I heat the viv well i know how to witha heatmat but where do i put it? Thanks.


 
You will need a heat-mat that cover 1:3 of the tank.

In your case thats about 10"-10" square heat mat, or something similar.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

But if i have 2 vivs theres no space between is their? Cause then theres no space for the heat mat? Thanks.


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

Ok my leo is pretty active, I was wondering if there were any "play" things I could put in her tank that she can amuse her self with, like a ball perhaps lol. I have a dog hence my trail of thought.

Do you have active leos? If so how do you keep them entertained when you cant get them out all the time?


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Elmodfz said:


> Ok my leo is pretty active, I was wondering if there were any "play" things I could put in her tank that she can amuse her self with, like a ball perhaps lol. I have a dog hence my trail of thought.
> 
> Do you have active leos? If so how do you keep them entertained when you cant get them out all the time?


 

Try putting new things in the viv, and change things around. Get her out more.

Does she live alone


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> But if i have 2 vivs theres no space between is their? Cause then theres no space for the heat mat? Thanks.


 
The heat mats will go in the vivs.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

What under the substarte? Thanks and sorry for the hassle!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Its no hassel mate, Yeah the heat mats goes under the substrate


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh right! Thanks, by the way my substrate is going to tiles, so should be ok!


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

gecko101 said:


> Try putting new things in the viv, and change things around. Get her out more.
> 
> Does she live alone



Yeh she lives alone. Im moving her from her faunarium to a 1.5ft cube viv soon as she is getting too big for her current home. She is also starting to eat the kitchen roll lol, which isnt good.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Elmodfz said:


> Ok my leo is pretty active, I was wondering if there were any "play" things I could put in her tank that she can amuse her self with, like a ball perhaps lol. I have a dog hence my trail of thought.
> 
> Do you have active leos? If so how do you keep them entertained when you cant get them out all the time?


Maybe if you just filled her viv up with loads of things for her to climb on hide on etc.


Oh and first post on this thread! WOOO!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Elmodfz said:


> Yeh she lives alone. Im moving her from her faunarium to a 1.5ft cube viv soon as she is getting too big for her current home. She is also starting to eat the kitchen roll lol, which isnt good.


i would move her now if shes eating kitchen roll with boredem, how old is she


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> Oh right! Thanks, by the way my substrate is going to tiles, so should be ok!


Yeah the tiles will heat up


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

gecko101 said:


> i would move her now if shes eating kitchen roll with boredem, how old is she


I need to get a plug fitted on to the light but then she can move in. Erm Ive had her since 31st Aug from a baby. So about 6-7 months old.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Elmodfz said:


> I need to get a plug fitted on to the light but then she can move in. Erm Ive had her since 31st Aug from a baby. So about 6-7 months old.


You could use some lino tiles?


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> You could use some lino tiles?


She will be on Lino once she has been moved otherwise she wont be warm enough if the heat has to go through plastic and lino.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Elmodfz said:


> Ok my leo is pretty active, I was wondering if there were any "play" things I could put in her tank that she can amuse her self with, like a ball perhaps lol. I have a dog hence my trail of thought.
> 
> Do you have active leos? If so how do you keep them entertained when you cant get them out all the time?


erm..... leo's don't need entertaining ~ on the whole that is a human thing.. leo's are quite 'happy' doing their own thing; sleeping, hunting, eating.....
with regards her eating papertowel ~ what and how are you feeding and supplementing (calcium & vits) her ?


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

SleepyD said:


> erm..... leo's don't need entertaining ~ on the whole that is a human thing.. leo's are quite 'happy' doing their own thing; sleeping, hunting, eating.....
> with regards her eating papertowel ~ what and how are you feeding and supplementing (calcium & vits) her ?



She has mealworms that she can eat when she wants, I give her 2 waxworm a week and she has a cap of leopard gecko dust in her tank. And her food gets dusted with it too.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Elmodfz said:


> I need to get a plug fitted on to the light but then she can move in. Erm Ive had her since 31st Aug from a baby. So about 6-7 months old.


Any chance you got her from the Maidstone rep show then?


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Elmodfz said:


> She has mealworms that she can eat when she wants, I give her 2 waxworm a week and she has a cap of leopard gecko dust in her tank. And her food gets dusted with it too.


Do you have any pics?


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Elmodfz said:


> She has mealworms that she can eat when she wants, I give her 2 waxworm a week and she has a cap of leopard gecko dust in her tank. And her food gets dusted with it too.


leopard gecko dust? do you mean calypso calcium (or similar) or do you mean the LG vit dust?
Ideally the dish should contain calcium; food should be dusted with calcium most of the time ~ I dust with calcium 3- 5 days a week (depending on feeds) and then dust with vits etc weekends
would also cut back on the waxxies


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

repkid said:


> Any chance you got her from the Maidstone rep show then?


Yes I did funnily enough lol.


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

SleepyD said:


> leopard gecko dust? do you mean calypso calcium (or similar) or do you mean the LG vit dust?
> Ideally the dish should contain calcium; food should be dusted with calcium most of the time ~ I dust with calcium 3- 5 days a week (depending on feeds) and then dust with vits etc weekends
> would also cut back on the waxxies


I use Leopard Gecko Dust which included Calcium and Vitamins/Minerals etc. Which is in the dish, and her food is dusted in it every few days, plus when I feed the meal worms so they eat it.
Before I started feeding her waxworms I asked on here how many I should feed and the majority said 1-2 a week, which is what I've been doing.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Elmodfz said:


> I use Leopard Gecko Dust which included Calcium and Vitamins/Minerals etc. Which is in the dish, and her food is dusted in it every few days, plus when I feed the meal worms so they eat it.


LGD also includes d3 ~ as a general guide *calcium only* powder should be used in a dish and dusted on food most of the week.... with vits & D3 (LGD etc) dusted on food approximately twice a week


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

1 wax worm a week for leo right??--does the same apply for butter worms?

ive been advised to change waxies for butter worms.


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

anyone????


----------



## Amy_x (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey i have three leopard gecko's and im wondering what morphs they are, because ive heard alot of different opinions... 

i will post each picture and number it, so if you could but the morph with the corresponding picture it would help me alot  as i plan to breed when they are all old enough. 

(1) 








(2) 








(3)


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

wow thay are nice. but havent a clue.
ill get someone to help if i can.


----------



## Amy_x (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks :2thumb:

And thanks haha.

number two is from bigyellowgecko.com :2thumb:
just to add a little bit of recommendation, and the other two are from scales and fangs (shop in Essex!! ) 

haha thats my favour done for the friends today lol xxx


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

lol, sure someone will help inabit. x


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

1. Super hypo
2. Hypo
3. Super hpyo tangerine

Thats my guess anyway!!


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi,

Wondering how many leo's I could fit in a 28"(W) x 12"(D) x 12" - 16"(High). Thanks!


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Anyone! Thankss!!


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

the stated minimum requirement for 1 leo is 24x12 so 1 i guess


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok thanks!! Wondering if I could fit 2 in but if I cant it doesnt matter!


----------



## sallyconyers (Mar 21, 2008)

This is my personal experience and other people have different ones but when i had to females in a 3ft vivariumk they fought. When it was just one female with a male they are ok but then the female gets hasseled all the time for mating so I think your better off keeping your leos seperate. thats where a good rack comes in. lol


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

ok thanks!! Dont think im gonna do it!!


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Right just thought I'd say the plan is with the bookcase to......... Convert it to make 2 vivs measuring 28"(W) x 12" - 16"(H) x 12"(D). And have a leo in each well get one first the hopefully get another! and would have little space at the bottom to store food etc. I'm going to get some lino tiles for the substrate and make a fake rock backround thingy - sound good? 

Sorry I keep telling you the same thing! But I think im actually gonna get a leo and im just so excited!! Thanks.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

gecko101 said:


> getting it courrierd for £25


Just reading through here and you said that you were getting it couried. Did you get it coried? Did it come all healthy etc? Thanks!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Well it hasent come yet, the weather is way too cold at the moment.
But if you ask around they do all come fine, maybe al little stress.


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> Right just thought I'd say the plan is with the bookcase to......... Convert it to make 2 vivs measuring 28"(W) x 12" - 16"(H) x 12"(D). And have a leo in each well get one first the hopefully get another! and would have little space at the bottom to store food etc. I'm going to get some lino tiles for the substrate and make a fake rock backround thingy - sound good?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I keep telling you the same thing! But I think im actually gonna get a leo and im just so excited!! Thanks.


 

that does sound really good mate:2thumb:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

gecko101 said:


> Well it hasent come yet, the weather is way too cold at the moment.
> But if you ask around they do all come fine, maybe al little stress.


Ok thanks mate!


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

gecko101 said:


> that does sound really good mate:2thumb:


Oh thats greaaat!!!!!!!!!


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Tommy123 said:


> Just reading through here and you said that you were getting it couried. Did you get it coried? Did it come all healthy etc? Thanks!


I got my mack snow couriered to me. And I am also getting my tremper bandit couriered to me. Mack snow arrived fine 

Glad to hear your getting a leopard gecko. Stunning little things and such awesome breeding potentials


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

repkid said:


> I got my mack snow couriered to me. And I am also getting my tremper bandit couriered to me. Mack snow arrived fine
> 
> Glad to hear your getting a leopard gecko. Stunning little things and such awesome breeding potentials


Yer I think beardies would be abit to much of a hassle with the UV and stuff. And leo's are alot cheaper to feed etc.


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

leos rulleeee!


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

How long do yu handle your geckos for? And do you handle everyday? Thanks!


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Tommy123 said:


> How long do yu handle your geckos for? And do you handle everyday? Thanks!


I handle them about every week or so and not for very long.
I dont really think mine enjoy being handled that much. Becuase none of them have been generally tame. But i'm not that fussed. When i first got my mack snow she used to always bite but now she is fine.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Tommy123 said:


> Yer I think beardies would be abit to much of a hassle with the UV and stuff. And leo's are alot cheaper to feed etc.


Damm right.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh and btw defensive bites dont hurt. It only does when they hold on.


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> How long do yu handle your geckos for? And do you handle everyday? Thanks!


you can handle them when every you want, in a warm place tho.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

repkid said:


> Oh and btw defensive bites dont hurt. It only does when they hold on.


 oh I dunno ~ defensive bites can bleed quite a bit


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

i get mine out every night, just put them on ma shoulder and they go sleep lol


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

SleepyD said:


> oh I dunno ~ defensive bites can bleed quite a bit


Well my mack snows defensive bites dont hurt then lol.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Ahh thanks guys for your help!!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

anyone buy their butter worms off www.butterworms.co.uk ?


----------



## Misswhippy (Jan 15, 2009)

gecko101 said:


> anyone buy their butter worms off www.butterworms.co.uk ?


 
I had a look on there last night but ordered some from livefoods as they are slightly cheaper and then it's only one lot of p&p too when ordering different foodsso cheaper again!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Misswhippy said:


> I had a look on there last night but ordered some from livefoods as they are slightly cheaper and then it's only one lot of p&p too when ordering different foodsso cheaper again!


how much is p+p??


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Just out of intrst how many mealworms do your leo's eat a day? Thanks!


----------



## Misswhippy (Jan 15, 2009)

gecko101 said:


> how much is p+p??


 
From livefoods it depends on the weight of your order and which method you choose.I'd much rather pay one lot of p&p and get everything from the same place.

P&P on a 695g order startsfrom£2.20 with royal mail,then there are different options such as special delivery and next day courier delivery.I bumped my order up a bit though to make it more worth the next day delivery cost lol


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

so how much is the next day delivery p+p cost if you donr mind me asking??


----------



## Misswhippy (Jan 15, 2009)

When my order was at 695grams it was £7.50 would have to check how much I paid in the end after adding extra to the order.Royal mail special delivery was cheaper but I think next day by courier is probably better for live food lol


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

ok cheers


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

So can anyone help me? - on average how many mealworms do leos eat a day? Thanks!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> So can anyone help me? - on average how many mealworms do leos eat a day? Thanks!


 
Well id say about anywhere between 5-15 a day, depending on how it feels.

but i just leave a bowls of mealworms in calcium in there.


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

but dont forget they are nocturnal so they might eat during the night.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Ahh thanks mate!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

have you managed to persuade your mum yet about having a leo.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Well think im getting smewhere i would be nagging now but shes fast asleep!!!! looooool!!!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

good luck when she wakes up.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

gecko101 said:


> good luck when she wakes up.


lol yea thankss!!!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

do i defo need to quarantine my new leo?

ive got to healthy/clean leos and im getting a new one tommorow of byg. 

if i do need to quarantine it, how? i have 1 viv


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

gecko101 said:


> do i defo need to quarantine my new leo?
> 
> ive got to healthy/clean leos and im getting a new one tommorow of byg.
> 
> if i do need to quarantine it, how? i have 1 viv


yes, and you should of thought about that before you brought it.
go get your set a mmat stat and faunarium.


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

i have a spare heat matt and faunaruim, ill set it up now.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

gecko101 said:


> i have a spare heat matt and faunaruim, ill set it up now.


and stat?>


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

I love setting up!!! lol i get soo excited!!!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah everything from a previous viv.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

gecko101 said:


> yeah everything from a previous viv.


Have you got your new leo yet mate?


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Woop Woop!! got my new baby blizzard. Hes soooo cute, realthy heathy and came in good condition.

Ill post pics asap.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Aww ya lucky thing! Did he get couried? Thanks


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Did he come well? Sorry for all the Q's but wondering if he came ok, cause I may do it! Thanks


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah he came fine.  just needed i lil bit more heating thats all. nothing major


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Cool, thanks mate oh and got any piccies yet?!!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

not yet, i will have tomorrow.


----------



## Misswhippy (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm getting a Bell Hypo Albino and Mack Snow next week :flrt: Can't wait to have them here.

Will be sticking with those two and my gorgeous Gok though until we convert my office to a viv room in the future,then I'll be getting some cresties too :flrt:


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Misswhippy said:


> I'm getting a Bell Hypo Albino and Mack Snow next week :flrt: Can't wait to have them here.
> 
> Will be sticking with those two and my gorgeous Gok though until we convert my office to a viv room in the future,then I'll be getting some cresties too :flrt:


sounds good, dont forget to post pics


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Tremper bandit and giant reverse stripe females in March!!!

Cant wait!

Pm if you want pics that the breeders have supplied


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

I love my albino but its a pain that I cant put any lights in her viv (shes very light sensitive) 

so the viv looks a little boring


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Okk


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Salamanda said:


> I love my albino but its a pain that I cant put any lights in her viv (shes very light sensitive)
> 
> so the viv looks a little boring


I dont have lights in any of my vivs.


----------



## Misswhippy (Jan 15, 2009)

repkid said:


> I dont have lights in any of my vivs.


Me niether.

I'm doing a desert rock build at the mo for Gok and she has fake cactus in to make it look a little brighterand more interesting


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

I wont be having lights in my viv!


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

mine going to be pumped out soon needs a little more decor its a nice big 4ft then ive got another 2 vivs to buy and do up going to be fun :lol2:


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

i have a red bulb in mine, will it harm my new blizzard?


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

gecko101 said:


> i have a red bulb in mine, will it harm my new blizzard?


Nope it should be fine


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

gecko101 said:


> i have a red bulb in mine, will it harm my new blizzard?


just a normal red light or one of those special ones you can get? because ive heard a normal red one can harm their vision


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

o its just a normal i think, ill go to my local reptile shop and get a proper one


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

As you may know i have a new baby blizzard, and hes settling in well.

What age will he reach sexual maturity??


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

around 10 months at 45g


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

okay thanks.


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

weres a good place to get wood from to build my own viv?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

gecko101 said:


> weres a good place to get wood from to build my own viv?


home base


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

okay cheers, any idea how much it will be around fro all the wood?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

gecko101 said:


> okay cheers, any idea how much it will be around fro all the wood?


no idea.. lol


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

thanks anyway.: victory:


----------



## Misswhippy (Jan 15, 2009)

You'd need to size it up and work out what wood then check out the prices.


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

ok. cheers


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

:no1:as some of you may know, i got a ew baby blizzard from byg, and just to let you know hes scoffing up those crickets lol, i wasnt sure if he would eat them but he did with nor probs.:2thumb:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Good to hear mate! Got any pics yet?


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

i have, but i havent put them on yet, i will do when i remember. is your mum still not budgin tommy


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok mate and yer shes not budgin BUT.. this weekend i got footy and theres a pet shop close so i should be takin her then!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

cool, when are you converting your bookcase


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Well firstly I have to confirm my mum will let me, if she dont budge I'll tell her the plan!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

like ur new sig btw.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

thanks got Esfa to do it!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

use www.mybannermaker.com thats what i use


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

sorry if i've asked this before but do you see you leo out in the day alot? Cause I'd love a beardie but the UV, food viv size is all to much for me at the moment, and was wondering if cresties would be like better for me? Thanks


----------



## Misswhippy (Jan 15, 2009)

Cresties would be hidden away anyway though wouldn't they?

My leo was running around like a scatty little maniac during the day yesterday:lol2:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Not sure about the cresties, and on a normal day does your leo come out like 6pm-9pm or something? And do they make noise at night? Thanks


----------



## Misswhippy (Jan 15, 2009)

Never heard her make any noise!

She can often be seen out during the day though,walking around and having a little peek.She is more active at night (from around 10 onwards) but I still see her during the day and she comes out for a bit in the day too


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok thanks for that


----------



## Misswhippy (Jan 15, 2009)

Cresties are nocturnal too by the way (and often hidden behind leaves lol)


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

oh right! ok thanks for that


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Just out of intrest do you put like toys in your leo's viv? Like a ball or anything? Thanks


----------



## Misswhippy (Jan 15, 2009)

Tommy123 said:


> Just out of intrest do you put like toys in your leo's viv? Like a ball or anything? Thanks


Not at the mo but she has nudged around a cat ball when she's been out (a new unused one lol) which was comical.She enjoyed throwing a toilet roll tube around too:lol2:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

LOL!!! so your leo doesn't get bored? Sorry for all Q's, thanks.


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

my leo is out somethimes in the day, and i dont use toys lol, might try that


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

What are your leo like for handling?


----------



## Misswhippy (Jan 15, 2009)

Mine is good as gold for handling.She will climb onto your hand and stand for a while before using you as a climbing frame lol. She's ok if you pick her up without her wanting to be picked up too


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

I want a leo i can handle well!!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

i have 3 atm, 2 of them are great, they just sit on your choulder/hand and go sleep.
but my new blizzard isnt as calm lol, its getting there.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

3 leos on there way in March!!!

Bell albino, giant reverse stripe and tremper bandit!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

repkid said:


> 3 leos on there way in March!!!
> 
> Bell albino, giant reverse stripe and tremper bandit!


wow, were you gettin those beauties from. what sex


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

repkid said:


> 3 leos on there way in March!!!
> 
> Bell albino, giant reverse stripe and tremper bandit!


cool, bet you cant wait!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

i just cant wait to breed mine


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

gecko101 said:


> wow, were you gettin those beauties from. what sex


GRS and b albino from dave davies and tremper bandit from worcester morphs!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> I want a leo i can handle well!!


how often will you hadle yours??


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

well i would like to handle once a day. that sound alright?


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

in the morning i just av a quick hold of each one before skool (5 min) when i get back (20min) later at night i get the all out on my shoulders, in front of the fire (1hour). on average<<

so i handle mine like 3-4 times a day, but they love it.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

gecko101 said:


> in the morning i just av a quick hold of each one before skool (5 min) when i get back (20min) later at night i get the all out on my shoulders, in front of the fire (1hour). on average<<
> 
> so i handle mine like 3-4 times a day, but they love it.


thats probs like what i'll do!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah, after a month or so they will get used to it.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

yer, ill prob handle for about 5 mins before school about 7:30 or something then after school about 4-5 or somthing!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah, what staple diet would you use


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

mealworms, you?


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

I use mealworms and occasionally they get waxies. None of them like crickets or locusts for some reason. :/


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> mealworms, you?


amix of mealies/crickets/locust. 1 waxie a week


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

I dont think my mum would like crickets or locusts but i could get them sometimes!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah, mine like a change now 'n' then


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Out of intrest how many leos do YOU think you could put in a viv measuring 28"(W) x 12-15"(H) x 12"(D)? Thanks


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

dpends what age you are buying them at?


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

well lets say there adults.


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

ermmm, 2 females :2thumb:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Cool, I was thinking of putting 2 females in then having a spare viv incase they dont get on with each other!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah thats the best idea


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

yer, what do reckon height should be? I can get 12-15" high. Thanks for your help


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

well leos are ground based animals, so i dosent matter, up to you.


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Pics of my new baby byg blizzard.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

gecko101 said:


> well leos are ground based animals, so i dosent matter, up to you.


think ill go 12" to save space!


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

gecko101 said:


> Pics of my new baby byg blizzard.


OMG hes stunning!!!!


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

his looking good,
has he got a name yet?


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

While your here BYG - do you have any blizzards for sale? Thanks.


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

we have double hets (blizzard X murphy patternless) in both sexes
we do have another blizzard but it is not shown on the site, 
i will take a picture for you if you like (probably be tomorrow though)


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> While your here BYG - do you have any blizzards for sale? Thanks.


yeah, hes called ice.

Hes a good lil eater aswell.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

byglady said:


> we have double hets (blizzard X murphy patternless) in both sexes
> we do have another blizzard but it is not shown on the site,
> i will take a picture for you if you like (probably be tomorrow though)


Aww pic please!! thanks.


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

O byg:devil: did you tell ice too poop on me before you sent him, because i had him out on my knee and he did the biggest poo you have ever seen outa baby leo,:lol2: at least his systems are working


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

gecko101 said:


> o byg:devil: Did you tell ice too poop on me before you sent him, because i had him out on my knee and he did the biggest poo you have ever seen outa baby leo,:lol2: At least his systems are working


lol!!!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

it achtually stunk aswell.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Sorry another Q - do leos smell alot? Thankssss


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Tommy123 said:


> Sorry another Q - do leos smell alot? Thankssss


No. :2thumb:


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

i dont know off any leo that smells, the blizzard that pooped on me smelt a bit (the poo did not the leo) but they never usually do.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

repkid said:


> No. :2thumb:


Ok, thanks mate


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

gecko101 said:


> i dont know off any leo that smells, the blizzard that pooped on me smelt a bit (the poo did not the leo) but they never usually do.


Thanks mate!!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

whats your favorite morph(s)


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

gecko101 said:


> whats your favorite morph(s)


either blizzrd or sunglow!!


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Has got to be reverse stripes, tremper bandits, bell albinos, mack snow enigmas and tangerine tornados ( extremely enhanced colouration from a SHTCTB )


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

i really like shct,bb. theres non i dislike tho


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

If i had to say I didnt like some it would probably be patternless just generally cause they are a bit boring in my opinion.


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah, this is really wierd but choc albino are boring to me.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

I dont mind choc albinos, to me they look pretty much the same as normal albinos which I like.


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Lol im always changing my opinion tho.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

What morphs do you have atm then?


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

repkid said:


> What morphs do you have atm then?


1 high yellow Tonic.(about to shed here on both pics, usually alot brighter lol)
















1 Hypo Gin (Eats like theres no tommorow)
















And finally my latest addition Ice, (My beautiful byg gecko)

















hope u like em' gin tonic and ice.
what have you got?


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

stunnin leo's!! I'm very jealous of Ice hes lovely!!!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> stunnin leo's!! I'm very jealous of Ice hes lovely!!!


lol i want your chickens!


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

gecko101 said:


> lol i want your chickens!


how about we swap?!!?


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

i would do lol but i cant imagine how. How far away from london is norwich?


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

gecko101 said:


> what have you got?


I have a super hypo carrot tail, a super hypo tangerine carrot tail baldy and a mack snow atm. But as i said before I have a tremper bandit, giant reverse stripe and bell albino on there way in March.


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

got ay pic of your "super hypo tangerine carrot tail baldy"??


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

gecko101 said:


> i would do lol but i cant imagine how. How far away from london is norwich?


about 3 hours, well depends wich end you live, ill AA it it in a sec.


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

O okay, i though if it was closer we could of met coz i sumtimes go to london, o well lol.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

yer to far really, oh well!!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

u just gotta keep askin ur mum lol


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

SHCT










SHTCTB










Mack snow

















Hopes you like!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

wow great gecks. Lovin the last pic and the SHTCTB.

What does SHTCTB exactly stand for?


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Super hypo tangerine carrot tail baldy :2thumb:

Anyone here going to the April maidstone show?

If so what are you planning to get there?


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

are female leos bigger than males?


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## lota-front (Sep 27, 2008)

im going to maidstone show in april ! bought my first 6 leos last week :2thumb: collecting a female for my eldest leo thurs eve n also have a choc albino to collect in couple of weeks ! 
They hadnt eaten very well til today since i got them , prob getting used to new surroundings , however today i gave them some small locusts rather than the mealworms n crickets i had been offering ! all my reps pref the locusts .... seems the leos are gonna be the same lol


----------



## HermanniYards (Nov 4, 2008)

I have tried using sand but ive got to scared incase sunnie (my Leopard gecko) EATS it or whatever.

But if i were to be brave and possibly use it...would play sand be best or would i better be using that Reptile Sand or whatever?

What is lino btw?


----------



## Misswhippy (Jan 15, 2009)

HermanniYards said:


> I have tried using sand but ive got to scared incase sunnie (my Leopard gecko) EATS it or whatever.
> 
> But if i were to be brave and possibly use it...would play sand be best or would i better be using that Reptile Sand or whatever?
> 
> What is lino btw?


lino is vinyl lay...as in vinyl flooring

Whatever you do,don't use calci sand!


----------



## HermanniYards (Nov 4, 2008)

Calci sand sucks so that wont be a problem!

I may try playsand, im not sure yet.

If not VINYL here i come!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

are female leos bigger than male leos


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

gecko101 said:


> are female leos bigger than male leos


Dont think there is a difference tbh.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

repkid said:


> Dont think there is a difference tbh.




all my males are actuall ybigger


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

O, because i have 3 leos atm, 2 male exact same age and 1 female a lil bit younger by 2 weeks and shes bigger.


----------



## KatiePearce (Aug 15, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> all my males are actuall ybigger


 

yep same here all my boys are big bruisers and my females dont have particularly 'fat' tails, they are wide and are all in good health but not as humongous as my males tails!


p.s best substrate is lino by farrrr! it may not be as asthetically pleasing bu its not worth the risk. i have seen pix of impacted geckos and heard some horror stories. I said in another post yesterday that i got a roll of lino for a fiver from a local shop who classed it as scrap. it is a nice sandy colour and there was enough for a three foot viv and three two foot vivs. its wipe clean, i use bio-clean. and it will last forever! its the perfect substrate!


xxx hope this helps xxx


----------



## HermanniYards (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah, well i was away this weekend just past, and on the 31st january. And i came home to find my parents changed my paper towels to large bark chips, ok they are huge...so the gecko cant eat them but its not the point! I went bonkers!

I might go and pop in B&Q and get some lino, until then sunnie is on bark


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

gecko101 said:


> are female leos bigger than male leos


Ive just cleanded my viv out and put a calcium filled dish init, with no meal worms init yet. And i found my female (youngest yet biggest) licking up the calcium(nutrubal).

could this be why shes so big? shes not a giant


----------



## HermanniYards (Nov 4, 2008)

Lol maybe! 

My tremper albino female is always at the calcium, but she isnt growing as fast or getting big. Shes 7 months, so she has some more months to grow. Im hoping she will grow abit bigger by the least.


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Ha, cant complain tho.


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Im getting a new viv soon, and i have room for another leo, what morph shall i get?

i already have.
male-blizzard,
? high yellow
fem-hypo


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

whats the best way to heat up a 4ft viv, 20" high and deep?


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

what Watt bulb and what size heat mat?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

no bulb., just a heat mat. one that covers half the floor.


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

O, okay, easier than i thought lol


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

i found my baby leo licking its calcium up 2day, do yours do that??


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

They do take up calcium if it is needed. Just make sure u dust all her food with calcium weekdays


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah i already do, i also have a bowl of mealies in a calcium dish in there.


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Can you use heat rocks in leo vivs, i do they get too hot for them?


----------



## paigeanalise (Mar 12, 2013)

*my gecko appears to be scared of its food?*

sorry i'm new to this and not really sure if this is the right place to ask but seems its a leopard gecko thread i thought it might be the right place 

well basically do you have any idea why my leopard gecko won't eat? i got him not that long ago, he wouldn't eat for the first 2 days of having him then ate 2 crickets and one the day after, then he stopped eating for 2-3 days so i gave him mealworms and he ate them fine and had about 4-5 for about 3-4 days then stopped eating, he hasn't ate properly for a good 5-7 days and he appears to have like green crustys on his nostrils like a blocked nose and makes sneezing type noises,the temp in the tank ranges from 95f to 110f depending if the heating's on, iv'e tried force feeding him by rubbing his face/ mouth till he opens his mouth because he got quite skinny and i got worried and want him to at least have something and i manage to feed him 1 or 2 every day or 2 then he refuses any more and spits them out, when i try to feed him by putting food in the viv, he curls up and backs away from the worms and crickets and scratches on the viv like hes scared of the crickets and mealworms. i have him a 24 inch long by 15 inch deep roughly and hes kept on reptile carpet, i have 2 hides, one on the hot and one on the cool, and in the middle i have a bridge like decoration with plants under it what he likes to sleep in quite a lot and spends most of his time there, i have a water dish i change and clean daily, also i have a dish of calcium powder, i handle him daily for about 20 mins till he gets a bit skity so i put him back in his vivarium as i don't want to stress him out, i had a heat mat but it wasn't getting the viv to the temp needed so i got a red heat light at 40w that ranged the temp from 95-110 and iv'e recently ordered a 25w blue heat bulb so the temp doesn't go over 95f to see if that makes a difference and also iv'e heard that the viv may be to big and may be scary for him, is this true? id just like some advice on what to do and how to get him eating or if you spot anything wrong with what i'm doing, iv'e also turned my radiator off in the room till the 25w bulb arrives and the viv doesn't go over 95-100f now, its not ideal but its better then 110f is there any way i can get him eating and make him more settled?, thanks for your time


----------



## Dov (Sep 23, 2012)

go back to using your heat mat as leopard gecko's need heat from a mat preferably from a lamp above, reason being as gecko's use the heat under them to help digest their food, so preferably use a heat mat, dont use a heat rock as too much heat will come of it and can burn leo, do you have a hide that you can put moss in? I use an Exo-Terra gecko cave and have moss in it, and i have this on the warm side of viv. You can use a heat lamp, but make sure you have a heat mat, i also use a bulb but it is a 40 watt night heat lamp i use. but i only use this as i have 4 female leo's in a 4 foot viv.


----------



## paigeanalise (Mar 12, 2013)

thanks ill try using the mat again, i had a moist hide but it was creating high humidity and he didn't seem to like it and thats when he started with the crusty nose and not eating so i took it out but hes still the same, and would i be able to use the heat mat with the light then turn the light off at night or something to create the temp drop some people say you need to do? as the heat mat only gets the temprature at 72f ish thats why i took it out and replaced it with the light, when i took the heat mat out i replaced it with the bulb before i got my gecko so he was eating while i was using the light then he just suddenly stopped eating, and i dont have a heat rock, also do you think the viv is to big he is in? its 24 inch by 15 thanks


----------



## Mr Chad (Feb 25, 2013)

Which is the right thread for general leo chat, this one or the other one?


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

Mr Chad said:


> Which is the right thread for general leo chat, this one or the other one?


other is more active


----------



## tetradite (Jan 9, 2013)

paigeanalise said:


> he appears to have like green crustys on his nostrils like a blocked nose and makes sneezing type noises,


This to me shouts get to the VETS ASAP, as a possible respiratory tract infection. But I am by no means an expert, also don't know if that would or wouldn't cause the eating issues, but I'd be concerned enough about this on it's own to get it checked out.


----------



## paigeanalise (Mar 12, 2013)

thanks, ill get him to the vets as soon as i can, do you have any idea why the infection might of been caused so i can prevent it from happening again? thanks for your help


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

paigeanalise said:


> thanks, ill get him to the vets as soon as i can, do you have any idea why the infection might of been caused so i can prevent it from happening again? thanks for your help


Any mucus around the mouth or nose is a vet ASAP! Thats most like a respiratory infection.
What were you using in the moist hide? I leave mine in all the time and not once had an issue with it causing high humidity.
Is his water dish far enough away from the heat mat.

Get back to using the heatmat as unless you have something for the gecko to bask on that will retain the heat then a heatlamp is useless for digestion. Laso you cant guarantee that they will even use it to bask where as a heatmat with a hide on top of it you pretty much can
Also what are you using to measure temperatures as you need to be using digital probed thermometers as the analogue ones are for ambient and essentially useless for measuring surface temps.

Theres got to have been another cause either before you got him or something up with your set-up to have caused the infection i think.


Hope it goes well at the vets


----------



## paigeanalise (Mar 12, 2013)

i just used damp ish kitchen roll and i keep the water on the opposite side of the viv from the light, and ok, ill go back to using a heat mat, and i use them circular ones what stick to the sides placed on the floor ill replace it with a digital. also do you have any idea what morph my gecko is? i cant seem to work out what morph he is.

links to pictures of the viv with the bulb on and off: 
http://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a590/paigeanalise/DSCF2283_zps395e7416.jpg
http://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a590/paigeanalise/DSCF2295_zpse0fa69d2.jpg

this is ollie, also you can kind of see the crust on his nostrils specially the left on this photo:
http://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a590/paigeanalise/DSCF1942_zpse7d0d985.jpg

thanks


----------



## Mr Chad (Feb 25, 2013)

Do you have. Clear picture taken from above? It's hard to see the patterning on that one.


----------



## paigeanalise (Mar 12, 2013)

Mr Chad said:


> Do you have. Clear picture taken from above? It's hard to see the patterning on that one.


yeah 
http://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a590/paigeanalise/DSCF1935_zps7e3b3bbd.jpg


----------



## gooseyquilter (Apr 4, 2013)

*me very new can you tell lol*

hi not sure if I doing this right but I have posted a few things but think I was in the wrong place hopefully im in the right place now and maybe you can help me, I want a couple of leopard geckos my viv will be 28 inch long by 18 inch so maybe 3 can fit in there[another would be a bonus] but I really don't know which type to get my daughter wants one that shes seen on a poster yellow [light yellow] with only a few spots on the head and tail[its actualy off a pets at home leaflet that we picked up after she fell in love with it] so then if I actually get one of these for her what do I get is it true that U CAN GET ONES WITH A TINY BIT OF Lavender on the spots [maybe im being super dumb but hey if u don't ask] or emerald colourings they sound very nice but have never seen one anyone able to help its driving me crazy:mf_dribble:


----------



## thomasdixon (May 29, 2013)

*Calci sand?*

I've seen a few posts,can someone explain what's wrong with calci sand?


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

thomasdixon said:


> I've seen a few posts,can someone explain what's wrong with calci sand?


a. it can cause impactation as geckos eat it trying to get calcium and they accidentally eat the sand. B. it changes the colour of the geckos feet! lol


----------



## Scrimey (May 12, 2012)

tremerz97 said:


> a. it can cause impactation as geckos eat it trying to get calcium and they accidentally eat the sand. B. it changes the colour of the geckos feet! lol


Yeah the dye in the sand can be digested by the animal and change the colour of the actual lizard and the dye runs on the feet :gasp:


----------



## Mr Chad (Feb 25, 2013)

Its also terrible for building sandcastles.


----------



## Waynewilk7891 (Oct 13, 2013)

*Can anyone help morph my new baby leo plz*


----------



## vinkaz (Sep 28, 2013)

i love kitchen towel for the viv as its easy to change and keep clean and avaliable as you local shops.


----------



## beaumontgeckos (Sep 7, 2013)

i use lino i find it is the safest substraight to use.one a week i take it out and wash it.


----------



## jodiecaine (Jan 29, 2014)

i use lino in all my vivs as its easy to clean and you can get tons of patterns to match the theme of your viv


----------



## mkarow (Jul 5, 2014)

*help for my leo boy*

my leopard gecko Willie G. is about 8-9 months old. his eyes are looking a little bit sunken in. yesterday he looked like he had bags under his eyes. does anyone know, is he sick? dehydrated? they always have water (distilled) and the humidity is between 20 and 40% in their tank. last night it was 50% because the ambient room humidity was high. (we live in the desert so this is rare.) he lives with our albino leo, River Song. :halo:


----------

